# Island Pets Unlimited



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone been to IPU lately? I was in Richmond on the weekend n had a chance to stop by. The place looked so different from my last visit months ago...

Half of their tanks were empty. The ones that were running were mostly 2/3 full with only sponge filter in it. One side of the plant tank was down while the running side had dying plants. I bought some Fissidens from them n came home to find that it was infested with black beard algae.

Many LFS had closed down already. I hope these guys are fine. I miss all those fully stocked, sparkling clean tanks n corals packed frag tank...


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I was there 2 weeks ago. I think they just got new discus shipment on May 8. The freshwater shipment suppose arrive at April 20 got delayed at air port for a week and end up with lot of DOA. 

Their last plant shipment was March 24, I am not surprise you find plant tank is empty, however I am surprise you find black beard algae on the fissiden moss, as I don't recall they have lights on the plant tank. 

I am not sure if his name is Rob (The tall white guy.) but I think he is working hard to keep stuff in order. Whenever I go there I always see him running around like mad man try to keep stuff in order.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

It's Brad, and he is great, very hard working, knowledgeable and dedicated. But he's not the owner. Really bad break on their losing an entire shipment. Hope they don't give up.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I was there couple months back and tanks were half empty then. I was told they are expecting large shipments and will fill tanks soon. I guess they are still dealing with that (based on the previous post) Too bad, I used to like going to IPU.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

The last few times over the past couple of months I've been out there it's been like that. Hopefully it is just a temporary thing. I don't get to Richmond terribly often but I always try to make it into IPU when I do. Fingers crossed that next time they'll be back to fully stocked with lots of goodies


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

outsider said:


> I was there 2 weeks ago. I think they just got new discus shipment on May 8. The freshwater shipment suppose arrive at April 20 got delayed at air port for a week and end up with lot of DOA.
> 
> Their last plant shipment was March 24, I am not surprise you find plant tank is empty, however I am surprise you find black beard algae on the fissiden moss, as I don't recall they have lights on the plant tank.
> 
> I am not sure if his name is Rob (The tall white guy.) but I think he is working hard to keep stuff in order. Whenever I go there I always see him running around like mad man try to keep stuff in order.


Yes, it was sitting on the far side of the tank inside a little glass bowl. I didn't have a good look as there was so much debris inside the bowl, most likely from the dead plants. I rinsed it out several times n thought that it was fine. It wasn't a lot but every single 'leaf' has some. I'm not taking any chance putting it in my new tank. $5 if u want it. I paid $7. Lol btw do you work there, how do u know so much details!?


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

JTang said:


> Yes, it was sitting on the far side of the tank inside a little glass bowl. I didn't have a good look as there was so much debris inside the bowl, most likely from the dead plants. I rinsed it out several times n thought that it was fine. It wasn't a lot but every single 'leaf' has some. I'm not taking any chance putting it in my new tank. $5 if u want it. I paid $7. Lol btw do you work there, how do u know so much details!?


You can deal those black beard algae easy. Just go to local Pharmacy and buy 5% Hydrogen peroxide (h2o2) and spray it on the moss with spray bottle. ( I use h2o2 to treat hair and black algae. ) They will just turn red and die while moss will perfectly fine.

Well I almost go there about once a week, check their website for weekly sale (which has all the update for upcoming shipment.) and Brad do enjoy to chat if he has time. I was waiting for peacock goby and galaxy rasbora from the April 20 freshwater shipment but shipment got delayed like 3 times. (I went there 3 times and return empty handed.) I dunno if any of peacock goby surivied (only 2 left alive 2 days after shipment arrive and I wasn't going to take chance as they were 22 dollar each.) and I believe majority of galaxy died shortly arrive in store as well which is kind sad thou.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I recalled their fissiden moss being $5.99 just spray some h2o2 on it and it should fall off the moss.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Dawna said:


> I recalled their fissiden moss being $5.99 just spray some h2o2 on it and it should fall off the moss.


after spraying the plant how long do you wait and leave the plant out? can this be used on hair algae in tank on glass when water drained down or not so good to get in tank I would assume?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

mrbob said:


> after spraying the plant how long do you wait and leave the plant out? can this be used on hair algae in tank on glass when water drained down or not so good to get in tank I would assume?


I only used h2o2 to combat bba. Used lightly over 2-3days on mosses because a lot could also melt the moss. Eventually it would turn red and white and fall off. I usually lower the water before spraying but the plant is still in the water. I would also turn off filtration for awhile 30mins? and lights off. Never had hair algae before but my friend did and he used a card to scrape it off the glass then siphoned. Excessive period of lighting is most likely the culprit.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Like Dawna said. The idea that you turn off filter is allow h2o2 stay with the target area and prevent h2o2 get into your filter and kill the bacteria in your filter media. 

However I assume the moss is in separate container in your case? Just light spray the algae than black out for couple days. The algae should die off. 

Like I said I use it to treat both hair algae and black algae. However I use pipettes to spray h2o2 on the hair algae and watch bubbles fly. Fish love h2o2 as they enjoy swim in the bubble, however you have to be careful if you overdose you will end up melt everything in the tank. Some suggest 1ml/gallon, however spray is safest way.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ty both very good info will try 7hrs lighting only? Sorry j tang for intruding going off course with your posting.


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

IPU has been going through a lot of changes in the past few months. and sometimes change doesn't always look pretty at first and doesn't happen overnight either..I was in there today and the store is really starting to come around IMO. The last order of Africans were very nice .. and those new discus are crazy. Also some nice looking koi. The store is definitely going in the right direction.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

mrbob said:


> Ty both very good info will try 7hrs lighting only? Sorry j tang for intruding going off course with your posting.


Diffidently don't have light on over 8 hour. My light is on about 10 hours and with heavy co2 I still have a lot of green spot algae on the tank. (close to 3 bubble/sec for my 45 gallon.) I keep it on longer because I want my dwarf hair grass carpet. Limnophila sessiliflora grow like crazy and I have to trim them every week.

I remember I read that some suggest something like 4 hour light on than 2 hour light off than 4 hour light on again before. The plants will still receive 8hrs of light daily while each period won't be long enough for algae growth.

Usually algae grow means excess nutrition and you need fast grow plants (and most likely with co2) to use up all those excess nutrition than algae will have nothing to use and grown while algae eater eat them. Need to find good balance between nutrition, light and co2. Black beard algae also tend to grow at spot with low flow as well.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

mrbob said:


> Sorry j tang for intruding going off course with your posting.


LOL.. I actually had brain fart and thought you were j tang which is why I wrote the moss thing. >_< I am getting old.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

outsider said:


> LOL.. I actually had brain fart and thought you were j tang which is why I wrote the moss thing. >_< I am getting old.


Don't worry guys. I need that info too. The fissiden is sitting inside a plastic cup so I will give H2O2 a shot. Hopefully it doesn't cost too much to treat a $6.7 plant. Lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

IPU has a lot of potential and with Brad at the back I know they have the knowledge and drive to do it. Whether or not they can get enough business to up keep the store is another thing though. Its a tough market in the lower mainland.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol h202 is hydrogen peroxide, I've borrowed it from my first aid kit just to spray algae as well. You won't need more than the smallest "portable" bottle, probably cost 2 bucks tops if you can find it that size.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

effox said:


> lol h202 is hydrogen peroxide, I've borrowed it from my first aid kit just to spray algae as well. You won't need more than the smallest "portable" bottle, probably cost 2 bucks tops if you can find it that size.


Ya it doesn't cost much and does wonder on the algae and hydra. (I use h2o2 to treat hydra as well.) Heck I even spray h2o2 on ramshorn snail once and watch it melt.

I think shopperdrugmarket sell it's Life Brand Spray-On Hydrogen Peroxide 300mL for 5 dollar? which already come as spray bottle, although it doesn't work well under water. Most people probably have them in their first aid kit anyway.


----------



## Summer57 (Feb 1, 2014)

I was at Island Pets this afternoon and the lights were off. The store was open, but all the lights were off. It was too dark to see anything in the fish room. I went in to get some frozen food but the freezer door was open & turned off. I'd hate to lose another fish store


----------



## islandpets (Jun 21, 2013)

Summer57 said:


> I was at Island Pets this afternoon and the lights were off. The store was open, but all the lights were off. It was too dark to see anything in the fish room. I went in to get some frozen food but the freezer door was open & turned off. I'd hate to lose another fish store


Hello Summer57, we apologize for your incomplete visit today. We have been informed that the lights will be back on tomorrow June 15th and in the mean time we have a backup generator running the filters to ensure livestock survival over lighting. Please come back soon and don't worry we are not going anywhere! By the way, our frozen food freezer is beside the counter and its running fine. What you saw today was the storage container holding crickets and mealworms.

See you soon, Island Pets


----------



## Summer57 (Feb 1, 2014)

Great news! I love visiting your store and I hope you're around for many years to come!


----------

